# change color of flooring and other wood finishing, possible?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I am assuming that this is pretty basic and your question sounds like what it is.
If that is the case: Sand all the wood down to the raw wood layer (Get rid of the stained layer). This should not be a deep layer.

Then Stain away to the color or color depth that you want.

Simple - if I am understanding you correctly. 

If this is, in fact the case, ask for more details regarding the sanding approach to both areas mentioned.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you, so my answer to my wife next time will be a strict NO.... as it is too much work....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

or.........

Hand her a box of sand paper and head to the nearest corner pub.


----------

